# Resources > Professional Associations >  Seminar given in north western Illinois

## blakenoah

I was told about a seminar that was given every year in north western illinois, possibly in or near Galena, Il.  I can't remember the name and am unable to find it in my searches.  Does anybody know the name of it?

There are seminars given on mountmaking, rigging, crating/fabrication, install/deinstall, etc.

Thanks

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I believe you are talking about the Campbell Center which interestingly put out the following announcement on the PACCIN listserve today.
==================================================  ==================================================  ==
Just wanted everyone to know that we still have registration open for the following upcoming workshops at the Campbell Center:

The Museum Environment: June 13-16
Link: http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...#environmoncon

Emergency Preparedness, Response, and Recovery:  June 20-23
Link: http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...#emergencyprep

Packing and Shipping Workshop: July 13-16
Link:  http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...l#packshipwork

Rigging and Moving or Fine Art/Artifacts: July 18-22
Link: http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...s.html#rigging

We also have NEH scholarships still available for qualifying institutions that will cover partial tuition costs.

You can see our full 2011 workshop schedule at: http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/...edule2010.html

Call or email if you have any questions!

Sharon Welton
Director
Campbell Center for Historic Preservation Studies
Mount Carroll Illinois
www.campbellcenter.org

----------


## blakenoah

Thank you very much.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

No problem. It is my pleasure. Thanks for using the resource. Too many people register but don't ever post. You are way ahead of the game. You are also in an intriguing situation at present. I hope you will keep us all informed about how things progress.

----------

